# 125 Tank Stand Filters & Frontosa



## bulldiesel (Dec 10, 2008)

*Eheim 2215 & 2213 Filters*

Eheim 2215 with media and all quick connects - $50
Eheim 2213 with media and all quick connects - $40


----------

